# Barless



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

what causes barless? I've seen some and just thought I would ask.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

they lose their bars in a bet 
I couldnt resist


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Barless is a recessive gene*

It is the lowest of the wing pattern genes, below bar. Do you have pictures?
Often, people will call something barless when there is something else responsible for the lack of bars or checks. Spread ash reds don't have bars but are not barless.

Bill


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Spread ash red look barless because of the lack of dark pigment colors for the bars? Is this right?


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't have any just curious about them. All that I have seen are blue.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Barless Red*

*If you want to see a bar less ASH RED go to the Birds Wanted & For Sale Forum. there is a pair that were post by NEWDAY* GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Basically*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Spread ash red look barless because of the lack of dark pigment colors for the bars? Is this right?


If I understand it correctly, the pigment is there, just arranged in a different way that we no longer see it.

The weird thing is that spread pigeons are actually some form of bar pattern underneath the spread that we are also unable to see. They can and will be check or bar or barless and all is hidden by the spread factor.

Bill


----------

